# Exploring the Corporate Anti-Gun Mentality



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Exploring the Corporate Anti-Gun Mentality * 
Written by Mike Kinsey 
Monday, 23 October 2006

Regular readers of this website have seen a lot of material regarding a private business's choice to prohibit licensed patrons from carrying a handgun for self-defense. A legally binding sign in Ohio may be almost anything at all. It could consist of only two words: "No Guns". However, those two words imply so much more. They imply that management somehow thinks such a sign creates a magic bubble around the front door that repels evil. They imply that your money isn't welcome if you'd like to spend it while ensuring the safety of your family. They imply that you're not trusted to be safe and responsible with your concealed handgun even though millions of law-abiding licensees live, work, and shop in forty-eight states without incident.

This last implication is perhaps the most insulting. The corporate policy of Costco, a large volume and wholesale retailer, is the latest to be brought to the attention of Ohioans For Concealed Carry. We have received several emails from people all over the country explaining their personal attempts to persuade Costco Corporate Management to adopt a more logical and tolerant policy. One gentleman in Columbia Heights, Minnesota has been working for these changes in his area and has shared the polite, yet dismissive, response given to him:

*"&#8230;Costco does not believe that it is necessary for firearms to be brought into its warehouse stores, except in the case of authorized law enforcement officers. For the protection of all our members and employees, we feel this is a reasonable and prudent precaution to ensure a pleasant shopping experience and safe workplace&#8230;" *

A quick Google search confirmed this author's suspicions that Costco stores are not immune to violent crime. Therefore, since Costco can't stop criminals from attacking you, why should they prevent you from doing it yourself? A great deal more time was spent trying to find proof that a citizen with a Concealed Handgun License has done something either illegal or dangerous with their legally carried firearm. That research produced nothing.

While I respect the rights of private property owners to decide for themselves how to run their business, they need to be educated as to the true ramifications of "No Guns" policies. Those signs do nothing to deter armed criminals. In fact, they may have the opposite effect by creating a safe haven or Criminal Protection Zone (CPZ) where armed robbers, rapists, and murderers are assured that no one is capable of standing up to them. Also, they need to realize that the signs are effective in keeping out millions of patrons and, more importantly, their wallets.

If you would like to contact Costco and respectfully disagree with their criminal-friendly policies, you may do so by contacting them at:

PO Box 34331
Seattle, WA 98124
1-800-774-2678


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

The naivety of business’ who believe a sign will keep out the bad people is a mystery I will never understand.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The anti-gun position of most businesses is not about anything but money. The libility from lawsuits if anyone is hurt is the sole reason.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The anti-gun position of most businesses is not about anything but money. The libility from lawsuits if anyone is hurt is the sole reason.


Wonder if companys ever consider what would happen if an individual with a cwl (lets call him person A) was shoping at a cosco while a criminal decided he wanted to commit an act of violence agianst the store. And what would happen if the criminal shot and killed person A. Well since Person A wanted to respect their no gun policy he left his weapon in the car. Since he was stripped of his protection he died. What if person A's Wife decided to sue Costco stating that their policy was responcible for killing her husband.

Unfortunalty our courts tend to favor criminals so that lawsuit man never make it to court but i think its a interesting thought.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on new and creative ways to convince companies to take down their no-gun signs. We have already discussed writing letters in The verizon thread but maybe there is a more affective way that we haven't thought of yet. Or maybe we need to stick to letters but we just need a better argument.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The anti-gun position of most businesses is not about anything but *money*. *The libility from lawsuits *if anyone is hurt is the sole reason.


I agree 100%. And that is why they *will not* change policy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> Wonder if companys ever consider what would happen if an individual with a cwl (lets call him person A) was shoping at a cosco while a criminal decided he wanted to commit an act of violence agianst the store. And what would happen if the criminal shot and killed person A. Well since Person A wanted to respect their no gun policy he left his weapon in the car. Since he was stripped of his protection he died. What if person A's Wife decided to sue Costco stating that their policy was responcible for killing her husband.
> 
> Unfortunalty our courts tend to favor criminals so that lawsuit man never make it to court but i think its a interesting thought.


Most states in thier laws have a no libility clause for businesses that post no weapons, this is solely to protect them and the state from lawsuites.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry Mr. Costco, but my CCW goes everywhere I go! If I decide to do business inside your store my weapon will be IWB on my right hip!!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Second that, BerettaMan! Screw the damn signs. I have *RIGHTS* and I *WILL* excercise them, regardless of any nanny-state signs... If you print me, ask me to leave and I will - never to return. Otherwise mind your own business and let me shop in peace.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> Sorry Mr. Costco, but my CCW goes everywhere I go! If I decide to do business inside your store my weapon will be IWB on my right hip!!


:mrgreen: Ya, I did just that today. We don't have many signs like that here luckily.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The anti-gun position of most businesses is not about anything but money. The libility from lawsuits if anyone is hurt is the sole reason.


Tennessee code

PURSUANT TO § 39-17-1359, THE OWNER/OPERATOR OF THIS PROPERTY HAS BANNED WEAPONS ON THIS PROPERTY, OR WITHIN THIS BUILDING OR THIS PORTION OF THIS BUILDING. FAILURE TO COMPLY WITH THIS PROHIBITION IS PUNISHABLE AS A CRIMINAL ACT UNDER STATE LAW AND MAY SUBJECT THE VIOLATOR TO A FINE OF NOT MORE THAN FIVE HUNDRED DOLLARS ($500).

*(b) Nothing in this section shall be construed to alter, reduce or eliminate any civil or criminal liability that a property owner or manager may have for injuries arising on their property. *

(c) Any posted notice being used by a local, state or federal governmental entity on July 1, 2000 that is in substantial compliance with the provisions of subsection (a) of this section may continue to be used by such governmental entity.

(d) The provisions of this section shall not apply to title 70 regarding wildlife laws, rules and regulations.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Costco can not garuntee my safety and that of my family either, so as an ex-Law Dog I choose to carry. I have been responsible for putting some serious offenders where they belong... they just don't stay there forever.


----------

